# NEW MEMBER 4.4 WEEKS PREGNANT



## Kate888 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello All

I am new to this site. My name is Kate and my partner and I have been trying to conceive for 5+ years. We have just had a BFP during our 3rd attempt of ICSI.   First two we used our own eggs. This cycle we used donors. We are absolutely thrilled but I am worrying constantly that I may miscarry. Only this morning I was out dog walking and a friends dog jumped up and punched me in the stomach. I have ne bleeding or cramping but am worrying. I would be grateful for any advice please ladies,
Many thanks and best wishes to all couples TTC. xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello Kate,

Congratulations on your hard earned BFP!   

I absolutley had to reply as I am in a such a similar position to you it's spooky. I am 4+4 pregnant aswell, having had EC on 31st Oct, and last night my own dog jumped up and jabbed me in the stomach with her paw. 

It was so painful I started crying, and it still hurts today, but no bleeding. I'm petrified that something may have gone wrong and so this morning I did what any self respecting FF lady does and posted about it!  The replys I got were very reassuring. 

If I knew how I would post a link to it, but you might find it yourself under 'waiting for early scans'. The general gist was that even if it hurts the mother, there probably isn't any damage to the embryo because it is so well cushioned with womb and lining. Apparently it's like a grain of rice in a jam sandwich!

This has put my mind at ease a little, but I'm still wondering what will happen at my second blood test on Monday, and whether they will be able to tell from the hCG levels whether last night's incident had any effect.

If you aren't in any pain then there is probably nothing to worry about. Do you have any tests lined up which might help reassure you?

Please let me know how you get on.
Dx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, congratulations to you both.. And fingers crossed and good luck with it all  

I worry about my dog doing that too when my time comes, i can imagine how you felt at the time 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Kate...

Welcome to FF & Congratulations on being pregnant.

Dixie & Kate - I am a day ahead of you (I am 4w5d), and also have a dog (although hopefully she won't be jumping on me any time soon... she's huge!) Try not to worry about the dog though... I read on another board that our little embryos are smaller than a grain of rice right now, snuggled into the middle of a thick-cut jam sandwich... nice and safe! 

Just wanted to say Hello really... nice to know there are so many of us here to support one another, and it's great to find people at a similar stage. 

Have you guys got early scans lined up? I have to wait until 7weeks and am panicing! Our clinic don't do any bloods, so I am just relying on my good old home pregnancy tests...  

Lots of luck to us all for safe and happy pregnancies, and to Becky for your forthcoming treatment.

It would be nice to keep in touch 

x Mrs F x


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Mrs F Congratulations to you too   

Good luck with your scan hope it all goes well for you 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Kate!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I know what you mean, it took me so long to get pregnant that every tiny thing that happened I was worried that I would miscarry. The little one is well protected in there, all snuggled in, so I dont think you have anything to worry about. I am glad Dixie chick posted, it is good to have someone with the same experiences put your mind at ease.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

Pregnancy - CLICK HERE

Here is the post Dixie chick was talking about - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=275062.msg4754730#msg4754730

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~   CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck with the next 8 months!         

Sue


----------



## Kate888 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dixie Chick and Mrs F

Thankyou for your replies and words of encouragement. Well there doesn't seem to have been any problem from the dog jumping up!! Thank goodness!

We phoned the clinic and we are booked in for our very first scan Monday 7th Dec when We will be 7 weeks exactly. We are so excited but also very nervous!! I have a nice realxing break in Germany by coach and ferry to look forward to before then to help me take my mind off of it slightly. Mum and I are going to the Christmas markest in Cologne.   The only thing I am worried about is this flipping frequent urination!! Its driving me nuts but I really wouldnt change it for the world!!  

I cant believe we are all within a few days of each other! Scary!! Lets keep in touch as i think it will be great for all of us to have a a moan and groan!! and find out how we are all doing!

Good luck ladies and hopefully speak to you soon.
Lots of love Kate xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girlies

Just wanna say huge congrats on ur bfp's and also welcome to ff 

In regards to the dog jumpin up at u don't worry,when I was at the start of pregnancy I was movin empty crates in work when the leg of one of the crates got caught on a cage and the whole thing went straight into my stomach,completely took my breath away and I spent the next hour cryin my eyes out till my manager came in and I left and went to docs!!they couldn't do anythin at the time cos I wasn't far enough on but they did tell me that baby was very low(around pubic area) and well cushioned at that stage so it couldn't have done it any harm and they were right cos I'm now one week away from meetin my baby girl  so please don't worry and enjoy this wonderful experience 

Jenna xx


----------

